# Could this forum participation be a sign of our times?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been watching how many people are looking at this forum for awhile.

I mean, after all, supposedly we all wear tin foil hats and are stranger than most.  

About a year or so ago, I'd say a busy day was 10-12 people on during the day - most in the evening.

But, lately about 20 or so are on pretty regularly, and today up over 30.

So, this makes me wonder if we are not becoming a resource that people need more, or realize they need more.

Just an observation...
Angie


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Nah! We're just bored, lazy people who have nothing better to do.


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

Maybe something is going on today? I better check out my news sites quick! :help: 

I don't know why we are having more participation, I'd like to think everyone realizes we're right, and the sky is falling  but any new person interested in prepping is a good sign for us. Maybe there is hope that we won't be inundated with hungry neighbors, or the zombie hoards afterall.

Seriously though, I think things are getting tougher for people.


----------



## farmwife (Jan 6, 2006)

I think so too! People are tighting up now!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

As prices rise and income remains the same or falls, participation will increase.
Ed


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

A year or so ago, someone asked (on the 'front' forum, I think -- the 'main page' here) if we were expecting hard times, and I said yes, and explained why. I got pretty well reamed by several people for being so foolish (as I'm sure some of you have been at times, also). Now you go to any of the forums and you'll find conversations asking whether we are going into a Depression (I say yes). It's been coming for a long time; it's finally starting to get here; and the more people who are at least mentally prepared, the better!

The problem is, if you wait to start preparing until everyone sees the problem, it's going to be too late. It's almost too late now, I would say. 

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

*Could this forum participation be a sign of our times?*

Yep.

.....Alan.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i tend to agree with Kathleen's post above but anything that a person does will put him/her ahead of someone who does nothing. so it is never "too late" in my opinion.


dean


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> It's almost too late now, I would say.
> 
> Kathleen


That's the scary part. My pants are still down and I can't get them up, LOL. I hate it when I get caught with my pants down almost as bad as when something hurts and don't feel good at the same time. :happy: 
I think everyone is trying to ignore the fact that TSWHTF and the time is getting closer by the day. The closer it gets, the more people will finally wake up. I just pray it isn't tooooooooo late for them.
Dennis


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And what is funnier, today...... Melissa just started a thread in her forum about the "sky is really falling" and talking about preps.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Have you noticed how many new places are selling "emergency supplies" and "storage food" online? It is at least as many as we saw back in 1999.

I feel like when there is a hurricane in the Gulf and they are saying to rush your preparations to completion. It is TIME to do as much as you can, while you can. BUT STAY OUT OF DEBT!!! If you have CCs do your best to pay them off. Stock up on basic foods, plan to have a garden, raise some chickens, get ready to take care of yourself. Cut expenses!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

way before I joined this forum. - but I am really glad I found it. I have more in common with people here than I have ever had face to face. Maybe the forum being available and as well-run as it is; people getting more into computers; and their ideals changing are all working together?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

People are getting more and more uneasy. Just last night I set up a *Survival and Self Sufficiency* board on my forum because members were wanting one (they had been starting such topics in other parts of the forum). It's already busy!!


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

You know, I am beginning to wonder if the fan will even be running when it hits it. I have been preaching to those around me for years to prepare for what may come. I have had more than my share of eye-rollers and those that cast me as a doomsdayer. I live in hurricane land and have used that as my basis for telling folks to prepare. While some have listened, sadly the majority forge on with blinders and the "it can't happen to me" mentality.


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> And what is funnier, today...... Melissa just started a thread in her forum about the "sky is really falling" and talking about preps.
> 
> Angie


I will have to look for that! It's unusual if Melissa is thinking about it.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> A year or so ago, someone asked (on the 'front' forum, I think -- the 'main page' here) if we were expecting hard times, and I said yes, and explained why. I got pretty well reamed by several people for being so foolish (as I'm sure some of you have been at times, also).
> 
> The problem is, if you wait to start preparing until everyone sees the problem, it's going to be too late. It's almost too late now, I would say.
> 
> Kathleen


I've kept records of my gasoline purchases since 1990 (every fillup, logging milage, gallons, and price), which gives me the oppertunity to look through all the data for trends. Back in 2005 I told someone about this and predicted that gas would reach 3.00$ per gallon in 2007. Well, I got the same reaction that Kathleen got with her warnings. I was told it was outragous, it was never going to happen, that I was being irresponsible. Now, take a look around. Today, I wish, I wish, I wish, that gas was ONLY 3.00$ It's even higher than I predicted.

I won't bother making more predictions to people outside this circle. I'll just keep busy making more improvements to the cabin, filling more canning jars, and reloading more ammunition.
Michael


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> A year or so ago, someone asked [...] if we were expecting hard times, and I said yes, and explained why. I got pretty well reamed by several people for being so foolish (as I'm sure some of you have been at times, also). Now you go to any of the forums and you'll find conversations asking whether we are going into a Depression (I say yes). It's been coming for a long time; it's finally starting to get here; and the more people who are at least mentally prepared, the better!


Yes, i definitely remember the reaction a year ago (or even 6 months ago) whenever anyone dared propose that the economy might be a problem, or that perhaps real estate just may not always go up. 

Then I started seeing more anecdotal stories of people mentioning their neighbor cutting back, stocking up, etc. In the last couple weeks the number of depression/hard times threads seems to have really jumped.



BlueJuniperFarm said:


> It's been coming for a long time; it's finally starting to get here;


It seems the problems have been extremely obvious to some, while many other's have been completely oblivious to them. Even when the problems seemed obvious, the fact that so few talked about them made you question your own sanity at times. One of the reasons I visit this forum is that tin foil hats are a fashion accessory here!

I think these trends will accelerate. Altho about 60-70% of the public thinks the country is "on the wrong track", I don't think it's translated into much behavioral change in more than about 5% of the population. This last Christmas was a retailing bust, which I think means people are cutting back on spending, but most have probably not started stocking up yet. Just think what will be happening when it's 15% and grows to 25-30% in a year or so.

When the public switches, I expect some items to get a little scarce, such as canning supplies, as the surge in demand occurs to what's been a pretty sleepy and probably declining business for the last decade or two. Other items will become available in a lot more stores. So I've been trying to get some preps done before the rush of people, not just before any disaster.

--sgl


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Surviving Hurricane Katrina got me VERY interested in being prepared for the worst. We had what we needed; many of our neighbors did not. I am here to learn what I need just in case I need to help myself and my family for longer than the 3 weeks we were pretty dang self-reliant after the storm.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It can't happen to me. I am special and the Aliens keep track of me real well with the tracker in my nose...if something bad were to come along, I'm sure they will jsut beam me up.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

There will be a lot of people left out because they will believe the hogwash the Gov. tells mainstream media to tell them. I would say based on simple calculations of price increases of everyday purchases, that inflation is at least 9, maybe 10 % not the 3 or 4 we are being told.

It should be a major wake up call for people that all isn't well on the western front with as many major companies writing off Billions of dollars and looking for foreign investment in the Billions to keep afloat.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Another thing that I think contributes to this is that we're in an election year, the various wars we're involved in continue on and people tend to re-evaluate their lives at the beginning of the year.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

I joined HT for this forum a little over a year ago and it seems in just that amount of time we have gotten more people participating here. Some new people and some old folks who didn't post here much seem to be interested in whats said here. I think its a sign of the times.. it doesn't hurt to be prepared and to see what others are doing. I get a lot of ideas and info from members here.. on all the forums.. but this is one of my favorites.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

We like to call our property "the ranch" to people we're aquanted with. Amongst ourselves we call it "the retreat". No need to alarm anyone. However, there are some out there that seem to know what is going on. Back in 2000 silver was 6$/oz and gold was 300$. Today's prices are 16 and 896$. That's a clue that there are folks out there that have an idea of what's going to happen. But, Joe Sixpack doesn't, so why should he buy metals. As the price of gas, and food, and everything else keeps going up and up and up, and the so does the number of layoffs, even the duller witted amongst us will start to sense that something's wrong. I expect to hear more and more about it as the election grows closer. I just hope I can still get a wood burning cookstove when it gets time to make that purchase!
Michael


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> And what is funnier, today...... Melissa just started a thread in her forum about the "sky is really falling" and talking about preps.
> 
> Angie


What forum is that?

Mary


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Country Families and the title of the thread is 
"is the sky really falling" or something very much like that.

Angie


----------



## nana-san (Sep 22, 2006)

i've lurked these forums for a bit now and just started feeling comfortable posting in the more substantial threads. Living an active duty military life in these times is always with some sort of foreboding. My husband and I have always talked about being self sufficient but it has been difficult since we move every four years and have not lived in the States in over 8. The "Real World" as us military folk overseas call the States seem surreal at times. We will be in a culture shock when we get back, but no longer want to wait to begin preparing seriously...... Wish more people would WAKE UP!!!

Well its 9am Tuesday here and I am off to work. Chat with ya'll later


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

nana-san said:


> Well its 9am Tuesday here and I am off to work. Chat with ya'll later


Wow..my today is your yesterday.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Maybe the average inflation is 9 or 10 %, but some prices have doubled and even tripled. For example, the price of chocolate candy bars have gone from .99 to $1.97. My math skills are rusty, but it's easy to see that's more than 10%. A jar of jelly that was .99 last time I bought it was about $1.69 now. Those are very noticable price jumps. I could make a long list of prices that have skyrocketed, but I'm sure everyone has seen it in your own store. 

How do they come up with their numbers? Do they average the drop in housing prices with the cost of eggs? Not a very good way to compute inflation.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I shure wish some of the peoples on here were folks close by me.
Meaning;
I'd shure rather have as neighbors some of the folks on HT than a bunch of the joe-six-packs that I see out and about in the country side.

Can only hope the word is spreading . . . . .though ever so slowly.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't foresee _bad_ times ahead. There is no way I'll ever have it worse than my parents had it and that was simply _life_ they took in their stride.

We are so very fortunate.

I like the philosophy of independence on the self reliance forum, I don't think the sky is going anywhere.


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

People that are awake (still rubbing the sleep out of my eyes) can simply look at the headlines. Economy is dropping like rock, food prices are skyrocketing, and no end in sight for either one. Yikes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

anniew said:


> Nah! We're just bored, lazy people who have nothing better to do.


I didnt think you knew me that well but obviously you do LOL


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in the country, raise a few animals, stock up a little, have a garden, save a little money, pay off my debt, all those good things. It's just something I've always done since I move out of the city. I still have a big city job, commute 60 miles one way to work and I still enjoy many luxuries that my income provides. I just stock up for a short term (weeks, not months) SHTF scenario. 

But I've just recently been coming to this forum, for 2 reasons.
1) I like to read what people think the SHTF scenario will be. I think some of them are a little out there, but it's an interesting read.
2) What am I not doing that maybe I should or could be doing.

In my field of work (mainframe computers) I've been experiencing bad times for many years. I've seen days where 2500+ people are laid off in one day, and have that occur once a year. I never know if I'll have a job tomorrow or some guy in India will be doing it. So I prepare for the short term to get me over that if it ever happens to me.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Spinner said:


> How do they come up with their numbers? Do they average the drop in housing prices with the cost of eggs? Not a very good way to compute inflation.


if you're really interested, you might want to browse the site www.shadowstats.com It explains some of the "tricks" they use. (specifically, http://www.shadowstats.com/article/56, ""The Consumer Price Index" (Part Four in a Series of Five)")

Since social security is indexed to the CPI, and a real accounting of inflation would mean the gov't can pay what they owe for social security, they decided to manipulate the CPI index so that over a couple decades, they'd save enough money (by cheating the public) that they could keep the system going.

The don't actually use housing prices in the calc, they use "owners equivalent rent", by asking what people think their house would rent for. In California, a house that might rent for $1,500 per month would cost $3,000 per month to buy. But, the "rental value" is what gets used in computing CPI.

Another 'trick' is "hedonics", claiming for example that the computer you buy today has a much faster CPU, so that the price has to be adjusted for that "increase in quality". 

Lastly, they always exclude the usually volatile food and energy prices, and talk about "core CPI" when it suits there purpose and results in a lower number.

--sgl


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't think the sky is going anywhere anytime soon either. However, I do think the economy is headed towards the dumpster at an alarming rate. Inflation will eat up your $'s making life very difficult. Recession headed towards Depression? Who knows. I do know the dollars I spend today to buy food and other necessary items will go much further than they will next week with prices continuing their climb.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

NickieL said:


> It can't happen to me. I am special and the Aliens keep track of me real well with the tracker in my nose...if something bad were to come along, I'm sure they will jsut beam me up.


 Is your real name Mrs. Oggie???


----------



## Mistypearl (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I just think it makes good sense to have some sort of prep plan for emergencies. I lived through Hugo, and let me tell ya, that was a mess! We had no water, no lights for almost a month, and much of the food that we had quickly spoiled. It was hard to get around, because of all the downed trees, and I found out the hard way, I never wanted to feel that helpless again!
As for the economy, I am no expert, but I do know how to read the signs of the times. It doen't look good. 
I plan for the worst, hope for the best, and do what I must.
We have about three months worth of stored food, but I am trying to add to that every week, little by little, If nothing else, at least I know I can feed myself and my little girl, if I ever lose my job, or something happens. It is my plan to have one to one and a half, year's wotrth of non-perishables by the end of July. I have cut $25 out of our budget per pay period to supplement our little pantry, so I think it is doable. If anything ever does go down, we may eat a lot of beans and rice, but we sure won't starve.


----------



## OneCrazyRat (Sep 12, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been watching how many people are looking at this forum for awhile.
> 
> I mean, after all, supposedly we all wear tin foil hats and are stranger than most.
> 
> ...


Some of us just get to missing Angie's magnetic personality and are drawn back like a moth to the flame.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Is your real name Mrs. Oggie???



No, I assure you it's all true. Back in my wandering days, I spent a night in a town called Purumph NV., right near area 51. That night, I had a dream that i was being implanted by the Greys....

I woke up with a bloody nose.... Coincidence? I think not!  :baby04:


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it is...A year ago my frau thought I was a little looney when I started talking about trying to find a place to be when the bottom drops out and prepping food...I finally got her to see the light...It took the 1st season of Jericho (we just watched it on DVD over the weekend)...I explained that while I thought the chances of the Nuclear bombs low, Bird flue or other disasters could very easily happen....We are still in Europe and may end up here for a few more years, but she told me the other day that she thinks it might be wise to start stocking up on extra food and other basic supplies......Now if I could just convince her about the mountains as far in as we can get then I would be happy..But, at times I think that here in Europe may actually be a better place to be as I am seeing hard times for the USA over the next couple of years, possibly even martial law or even worse...A lot depends on who the next Prez is if it gets that far......................LostnEurope


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Lost
You're right in that sense that there will be places in Europe that would be a good place to be. I think in general Europeans have been better weaned off of cheap fuel than Americans are, so there's less of a sense of entitlement. Secondly, official policies have done a better job of keeping smaller "family farms" than the Americans have, so I think there is more diversity. And, most of Europe's relatively mild climate with year round rains is conducive to productive agriculture. Europeans may too experience a crash, but I don't imagine it would be as bad as America's. 

Europe's big problem though is population density. How far do you think you have to go to be able to live out of direct sight of your neighbors? It's below that population density that people will have the best chance of doing OK. Even here in California, our homestead is remote enough that the nearest neighbor's cabin is at least 1/4 mile and completely out of sight. Our own cabin is also completely out of sight of everything, including a public road, and I think that makes us more secure. And I am doing what I can to keep our homestead "invisible". Still, I would imagine that life in rural Germany will still be better than downtown LA.
Michael


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been watching how many people are looking at this forum for awhile.
> 
> I mean, after all, supposedly we all wear tin foil hats and are stranger than most.
> 
> ...


I would think a large part of the increase here is related to changing from hard core survivalist/Art Bell mentality to more main stream prepping/pantry has increased the readership base a lot.I think thats the biggest reason.

I always felt that was a brilliant move for the boards sake.

And yes,I think people are waking up a bit and seeing it is NOT all sunshine out there right now.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh,and when you see headlines like this,if it doesnt slap you across the face,it should.

We are talking the Largest bank in this country
=======================================
The net loss for the largest U.S. bank totaled $9.83 billion, or $1.99 per share, roughly twice as large as analysts expected.

Citigroup said it is raising $12.5 billion from a private sale of convertible preferred securities.

It said this includes $6.88 billion from a fund affiliated with Singapore's government. The bank also said it includes investments from the Kuwait Investment Authority, Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, the asset management firm Capital Research & Management, the state of New Jersey, and former Citigroup Chief Executive Sanford "Sandy" Weill.

Citigroup also plans to sell $2 billion of convertible preferred securities to other investors, and sell additional preferred securities.


----------



## LostnEurope (Feb 26, 2007)

Michael Kawalek said:


> Hi Lost
> You're right in that sense that there will be places in Europe that would be a good place to be. I think in general Europeans have been better weaned off of cheap fuel than Americans are, so there's less of a sense of entitlement. Secondly, official policies have done a better job of keeping smaller "family farms" than the Americans have, so I think there is more diversity. And, most of Europe's relatively mild climate with year round rains is conducive to productive agriculture. Europeans may too experience a crash, but I don't imagine it would be as bad as America's.
> 
> Europe's big problem though is population density. How far do you think you have to go to be able to live out of direct sight of your neighbors? It's below that population density that people will have the best chance of doing OK. Even here in California, our homestead is remote enough that the nearest neighbor's cabin is at least 1/4 mile and completely out of sight. Our own cabin is also completely out of sight of everything, including a public road, and I think that makes us more secure. And I am doing what I can to keep our homestead "invisible". Still, I would imagine that life in rural Germany will still be better than downtown LA.
> Michael


These things are some of my problems with Europe...Where I currently am is a suburb of a suburb of Frankfurt..But the military community I work in is going away later this year so I am moving sometime in the next 9 months anyway...Am trying to get a job at one of the smaller communities that is surrounded by smaller towns with farms or one place is in one of the smaller mountain ranges...Things in these areas are cheaper than where I currently am and in some of these towns you can find an older farmhouse with a couple of acres and they don't mind if you have a few chickens...Apples grow everywhere........Another problem is firearms, strictly controlled, but there are other options, I can always get a crossbow and use that for hunting and self protection in a SHTF scenario.........LnE


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

You know, I've just recently begun posting on HT, but I'd been lurking for a long time before I joined up. Maybe others are in the same boat?

As far as prepping goes, I've been thinking about putting food and supplies by, and fortification of the home, since Hurricane Katrina. They tell me I have an anxiety disorder! They might be right, :help: , but wouldn't I still need food, water, and possibly medicine when TSHTF? 

I agree that the stated inflation numbers are way off. Every single week the prices are higher, noticeably so. I paid $3.25 for 2 dozen eggs last month, now it's $3.75. Every single thing is going up. 

Anyone you talk to around here will acknowledge that prices are going up and pay is staying low, if you don't get laid off, that is. 

I don't think things are too bad yet, though. Most people are still putting money into stupid things like gadgets and new clothes. When things get REALLY tight, you wont' see that any more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Sustainable Joy said:


> I don't think things are too bad yet, though. Most people are still putting money into stupid things like gadgets and new clothes. When things get REALLY tight, you wont' see that any more.


It's already getting tight. The retail industry is noticing it.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Sustainable Joy said:


> Anyone you talk to around here will acknowledge that prices are going up and pay is staying low, if you don't get laid off, that is.
> 
> I don't think things are too bad yet, though. Most people are still putting money into stupid things like gadgets and new clothes. When things get REALLY tight, you wont' see that any more.


The problem is that if you wait to prepare until everyone else sees the problem looming, it's going to be much more difficult and expensive to get the things that you'll need. The time to get them is while other people still have their heads in the sand, before demand increases the price or causes empty shelves (ala pre-hurricane -- you know how the water, lamp oil, flashlights, and everything else useful disappears in a hurry when a hurricane is imminent?). Unfortunately, at this point there isn't much time left before everyone sees what's going on. So if you know you are going to need something in the future, best to get it now while you still can.

Kathleen


----------



## Momwannabe (Dec 10, 2007)

Sustainable Joy said:


> They tell me I have an anxiety disorder! They might be right, :help: , but wouldn't I still need food, water, and possibly medicine when TSHTF?


Of course- you'll at least need the anti-anxiety meds!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bumping this so we can compare what we think now, as opposed to last year.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

During the week days about 12 - 20 including guests.

In the evening about 20-35. 

I gauge it some by how it compares to the Homesteading Questions forum, and Country Families... We are usually the third in viewing numbers, but from time to time become 2nd.

And depending on the network news on things like the flu, it seems that the people checking us out are a greater number.

I think that's pretty good since we are down near the bottom of the HT index.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

It's usually my first board to check! Did not used to be. I guess as I think about it it is for a number of reasons, the world isn't in great shape and my own personal piece of the world is on a fault that just keeps a shakin'.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

If I can get logged into the site, then this forum is usually where I spend a major portion of my time. I'm here reading to see if there's anything I've forgotten that I need to put into my own preps. I don't use everything that others use for preps, but I'm always on the lookout for anything new I hadn't thought of already that others are finding useful. 

The most helpful thing for me is to read how others use their preps in their daily lives. I like knowing what works in rotation. I like reading about alternate forms of energy and communication too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

NickieL said:


> No, I assure you it's all true. Back in my wandering days, I spent a night in a town called Purumph NV., right near area 51. That night, I had a dream that i was being implanted by the Greys....
> 
> I woke up with a bloody nose.... Coincidence? I think not!  :baby04:


Heh. When my oldest child was about 2 or 3 he kept having these recurring nightmares. Really bad ones where he'd wake up screaming. Always the same nightmare. He said the "little doctors" would come at night and take him away to a "steel room" and do "doctor stuff" to him. I asked him what these little doctors looked like and he said, "they are short like me, with big scary eyes, gray skin, and they're naked but they don't have boy parts."

Freaked me right the heck out, I'll tell you.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

A year ago, I dont know why folks started reading this forum more, though there was certainly a lot of things begining to take shape and it was of course a major election year.

What I wonder about is a few friends ive known for around 6 years have had a small forum where we exchange many of the same ideas as is discussed here but in a way more detailed way at times and amongst our core group privately, we pretty much cover the several states happenings as our core group has been regionally wide across the several states and we keep an eye on things in a different way than most folks. A couple weeks ago i posted a link to the Family Readiness Center here and one of the other folks sent out an email and our little site of about 50 members increased over one weekend to triple, and we are over 280 as I type so we gained about 30 over last night..... wow!

Signs of the times for sure I believe people are out there looking for answers, seeking information [not many of the newer members have posted much of anything yet, but there is always hope] 

this past week, I ran a yardsale trying to reduce the things we have that we do not need or use that are still to good to toss into the dumpster [I have threatened myself to have our friend who owns the garbage service drop one by and toss everything we have in boxes, but aint gonna do it] the one things people all have in common is NO MONEY, but there were some folks willing to dig deep into their change and dicker with me on several items we offered...... some folks were after things i was not ready to part with yet, and others were just looking i am sure for a really good bargain they could not refuse of items theymight use for future survival and preparedness [ive been at this long enough to tell who is looking for such things, cause i put several of that type of items out and some sold others did not]

So yeah folks are definitely looking for answers, I hope they are finding some of the things they are looking for, here and other places, for though the wolrd as we know it is most likely not going to end anytime soon, the way of life we are all living is certainly changing on a daily basis and folks are looking for the why and what may happening next and how to adapt with the changes.

William
Idaho


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a sign of the times that I am here. I joined this forum a few years ago because I needed to meet with like-minded people. Therefore, I think everyone is joining for the same reason.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Either that or Wally World had a big sale on tin foil and people are coming her to figure out how to make hats.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Either that or Wally World had a big sale on tin foil and people are coming her to figure out how to make hats.


I love :rock: this explaination.....:banana02:


Remember those paper hats that you made in grade school. Out of newspapers or large pieces of art paper - same thing in Tin Foil 

:TFH: - or this version to put a large piece of foil on your head and twist into a cone shape, then add an antenna (removable so the rays cannot get your brain waves)..:cute:

Angie


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I look at this forum every time I log on. I've noticed increases in numbers of folks in here compared to when I first started visiting. The increase could be in that the tin foil hats may be becoming cool and the "in thing" so others are checking it out.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

The scary crap the gov't is shoving down our throats' might also have people waking up...

Our kids won't have the luxury of being able to buy food...all their money will be taken by the gov't to pay for the debt....and fat cat luxuries.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't read all the posts but most of what I did read I agree with. I know I have told many of my friends about HT and this forum in particular. Many of you have done the same and that will increase logging in and reading and maybe posting.

Even the guberment has said they can not provide for everyone in the event of a disaster. After the hurricanes it was very evident they couldn't and the leadership of FEMA is a joke. I hope they are working towwards being better prepared as an organization.

There are many sites that have similar information and thanks to HT members many have been mentioned here for us to look into.

It is a sign of the times. Many people who thought their jobs were secure are now out of work. Many for the first time in their lives. If you don't lose your job you may not feel vulnerable. I don't believe were are recovering as the guberment wants us to believe. Watch what happens at the holidays. Many stores you see today maybe gone after the holidaty sales fall so low they must close their doors.

HT gives me a warm feeling since so many here believe in being prepared for hard times. Many are prepped for a year or more and many for a much shorter time. But in the end I believe HT memebers as a group are prepped for far longer than the guberment suggests. At least I hope so............

Just my two cents worth.

NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

You know what, as I've been reading around the forums here that I check(HQ, CF, GP, CS, GC, and Poltics which is depressing and a joke any more...) is that here people have a really good attitude, I mean they seem level headed as a whole(not emotional, passive aggressive or powderkeggy), and the techie advice here is often way more usable and real life than elsewhere--as in, you've really done what you suggested and tweaked it so it works. CS is the same way(believe it or not ), with the added element you can get rowdy, kinda like going out to the bar on a Saturday night with friends.

So that is a roundabout way of saying I like it in here best, even though we're perpetually circling the wagons. 

And another thing, I know Angie doesn't like political stuff per se, but I've appreciated the political discussions in here because it seems more grown up, you can give your facts and feel like people are actually reading and considering your points(and people take the time to offer worthwhile points), not knee jerk saying "You're stupid" because you have a different way of looking at things. Just more courtesy that way, I guess, which goes to show we are good survivors because we know that in the long run it's stupid to tick people off about dumb stuff, if stuff/philosphy/worldview/guidelines/rules are going to make a difference, they will make the difference and the value be apparent, not theory.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I look at HT (most of it anyway), and particularly this forum as friends helping friends survive when things get tough. I for one, really appreciate it.


----------



## rainygardener (Apr 8, 2009)

I am a 44 yr old gal who survived a bad economy when we lost our business 16 years ago in WY. I started prepping shortly after and have never regretted it. The extra food storage has gotten us through some financial pinches.
As for the tin hat, my roudy brother Mark has worn one when mowing the lawn, to shake up his weird neighbors, I hear it works well. :hobbyhors


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> You know what, as I've been reading around the forums here that I check(HQ, CF, GP, CS, GC, and Poltics which is depressing and a joke any more...) is that here people have a really good attitude, I mean they seem level headed as a whole(not emotional, passive aggressive or powderkeggy), and the techie advice here is often way more usable and real life than elsewhere--as in, you've really done what you suggested and tweaked it so it works. CS is the same way(believe it or not ), with the added element you can get rowdy, kinda like going out to the bar on a Saturday night with friends.
> 
> So that is a roundabout way of saying I like it in here best, even though we're perpetually circling the wagons.
> 
> And another thing, I know Angie doesn't like political stuff per se, but I've appreciated the political discussions in here because it seems more grown up, you can give your facts and feel like people are actually reading and considering your points(and people take the time to offer worthwhile points), not knee jerk saying "You're stupid" because you have a different way of looking at things. Just more courtesy that way, I guess, which goes to show we are good survivors because we know that in the long run it's stupid to tick people off about dumb stuff, if stuff/philosphy/worldview/guidelines/rules are going to make a difference, they will make the difference and the value be apparent, not theory.


Well said.. I had to take myself out of looking at the GC and Politics forums cuz I get too jacked up by some comments, and don't want to engage in the "silly" mud slingin.

There's too many opportunities to feel good here to spend my time :grit: about stuff.

Rainygardener - I'm a 45 yr old single gal, NOT surviving this current economy very well. 3 pt jobs is all I have been able to obtain, and I figure at the rate I'm able to get, I'd have to work 95 hours a week to maintain.  So my situation is teaching me something. Wish it had happened to me at a younger age. :shrug:

My main concern is teaching my 20 yr old son to think about these things. There is so much our kids do not know how to do these days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

The United States and a fair part of the rest of the world entered a significant period of uncertainty and anxiety way back on 9/11/01 and it has not abated since. We've seen times when it leveled off for a time only to spike again later. It has never gone back to what it was pre-9/11. It's only natural that prep related forums should see more traffic and I don't forsee this chaning for some time still.

.....Alan.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

To pull this to the front page. it has the word prediction in it and was started a year ago.

Angie


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, that is why I came to this forum....to learn to be self-sufficient (because of the economy). The advice from people here is second to none...


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> To pull this to the front page. it has the word prediction in it and was started a year ago.
> 
> Angie


2 years ago - 1-14-08.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> I shure wish some of the peoples on here were folks close by me.
> Meaning;
> I'd shure rather have as neighbors some of the folks on HT than a bunch of the joe-six-packs that I see out and about in the country side.
> 
> Can only hope the word is spreading . . . . .though ever so slowly.


How true. And as a rule, I don't care for neighbors... but I'd make an exception for the right folks!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I suspect the OP is more appropriate than it was 2 years ago. Sometimes, being on the fringe is the same thing as being on the cutting edge.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bonnie L said:


> 2 years ago - 1-14-08.


Smarty:rock:

You're right


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

deaconjim said:


> I suspect the OP is more appropriate than it was 2 years ago. Sometimes, being on the fringe is the same thing as being on the cutting edge.


Very true!

I've only had one serious emergency in my adult life and that was more that 10 years ago. It was a major storm that went through our area, knocking out power (in a city) for a more than a week. I guess that we prep to be ready for weather related emergencies and for economic downturn. e experienced a downturn last year when my husband's work hours were cut down by one day per week. It sure comes in handy when you have enough food and don't have to shop.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

LostnEurope said:


> These things are some of my problems with Europe...Where I currently am is a suburb of a suburb of Frankfurt..But the military community I work in is going away later this year so I am moving sometime in the next 9 months anyway...Am trying to get a job at one of the smaller communities that is surrounded by smaller towns with farms or one place is in one of the smaller mountain ranges...Things in these areas are cheaper than where I currently am and in some of these towns you can find an older farmhouse with a couple of acres and they don't mind if you have a few chickens...Apples grow everywhere........Another problem is firearms, strictly controlled, but there are other options, I can always get a crossbow and use that for hunting and self protection in a SHTF scenario.........LnE


I was in Hanau back in 92-93!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

The numbers viewing have gone up drastically, have seen 50+.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I regularly read this forum, looking for good ideas.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I found the internet when I was trying to get the "true poo" on Y2K( didn't care for computers, never thought to own one...am typing on number 4!); this is one of the forums I found. Lurked for a few years and then signed up to weigh in. Don't always agree with other posters but I hang around for the information exchange and moral support...we can't all be CRAZY!


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Bee, have you ever heard the saying that great minds think alike.....but fools seldom, differ...lol. I found this when my wife and I decided to start eating more healthy, and putting by just in case....it ha been great, lots of info, and interesting conservations...but I do see a lot more people coming on, on this and other sites....


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Today when I logged on there were 79 viewing on S&EP.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, I'm busted. I used to think you folks looked a little silly in those tin foil hats. My views sure have changed with the times, what once semed silly now seems wise. I have learned a lot from lurking here and have heeded much of the advice that is shared here. I don't know about world changing events but I sure am a lot more comfortable when we have little challenges.

Keith


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

kbshorts said:


> OK, I'm busted. I used to think you folks looked a little silly in those tin foil hats. My views sure have changed with the times, what once semed silly now seems wise. I have learned a lot from lurking here and have heeded much of the advice that is shared here. I don't know about world changing events but I sure am a lot more comfortable when we have little challenges.
> 
> Keith




To me - this equals a forum success.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been watching how many people are looking at this forum for awhile.
> 
> I mean, after all, supposedly we all wear tin foil hats and are stranger than most.
> 
> ...


Update with today's (3/20/12) figures: Currently Active Users 127: 47 members & 80 guests.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And today is not particularly busy.

It is interesting, isn't it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Update with today's (3/20/12) figures: Currently Active Users 127: 47 members & 80 guests.


Overall membership has grown a LOT in the *four years* since the OP

Many "guests' aren't real people 
LOL<!-- / message -->


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I
> 
> But, lately about 20 or so are on pretty regularly, and today up over 30.
> 
> Angie


It might also be a sign of the econmy, and more people out of work, so they are home during the day more.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm. Interesting. Though hs'ing and prepping tend to go hand in hand I've never considered this a "prepper's" site. I'm not a prepper... in sense of the over-the-top tv show preppers building bunkers and doing mock worst case scenerios prepper. I consider myself a (wannabe) homesteader wanting to get back to a simpler, less of a life of quiet desperation. That's been our goal for about 10 years; just takes a lot of baby steps it seems. But the closer we get to that goal the more I can understand prepping in the sense that we have to "make hay while the sun is shining"... one season prepares for the next.

I've been reading here for years and but only recently joined... not out of concern really but because of likemindedness and I finally feel like I have something relevant to say or ask. I'm chattier than usual due to weather and colds.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I can only expect it to get worse as times go on. Today in central Ohio Gas is $4.00 a gallon (a 30 cent jump over night) and peanut better is $3.60 for a regular sized jar at the Walmart near me. Everything is jumping in price. The best thing I can do is limit my purchases to necessities and gas for commuting, and make more of the things I use often. Using what I have stored now will save me costs down the road as things get worse. You can see over the last 4 or 5 years how everything keeps creeping up in price.

Ohio Rusty ><>

Somewhere between culture and agriculture.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think all these prepper type television shows is quite telling.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

More people are thinking.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

This site has taught me so much.... I don't post alot,because you all are so far ahead of me with your thinking, but Thanks to you all... I am catching up... Glad others are catching on!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I hadn't even noticed the date this was first posted...but the more things change the more they stay the same. You have the people who are born ready, the people that can be prodded into readiness and the ones who just will never get it. DH and I were just discussing our neighbors and how not one of them is ready for the least little disaster. Two have guns but go out to eat everynight. Gal next door has cows,sheep,chickens but they are pets-not potential food. Couple on the corner have 4 kids and three jobs and barely a pot to ---- in. Other neighbor couple in late 80's. Most of their time spent at dr. appointments. 

So I come here first daily for reality check. Glad my husband and grown sons on board with prepping.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

This is just a way of life for me. I grew up on a farm & we did a lot ourselves & if we didn't know how, we learned to do it. Even tho' DH & I are frugal & do a lot of things ourselves it is getting harder & harder. The 2 acres we live on is being used for adding more edibles every year. Besides that means less grass to cut, less gas to buy & our poor lawnmower is on its last leg. I would love to get goats but I don't think I can convince DH just yet. And with this warmer weather right now, we are really taking advantage of getting things done outside.
I don't usually post a lot but I love to read what everyone else is doing. Gives me ideas :teehee:
It is comforting knowing that when TSHTF, we are going to be okay.
Thanks to all the wonderful people & ideas on this board.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I believe the news about international instability; low food production in many places; financial problems; rising fuel prices; HT members encouraging like minded others to join and certainly the National Geographic Prepper shows have awakened those who may have been nay sayers. Other forums with similar information have seen a big raise in memebership.

The writing on the wall has gotten the attention of many. TV and web news seems to get worse by the day. However some people will never understand the need to take care of themselves and not rely on the government. 

In an adjoining county they put on Disaster Preparedness Presentation. From the news article I read the public meeting was conducted by FEMA; the Red Cross; the Shefiffs Dept.; and the Office of the State Emergency Management. It was put on during normal work days for most people and the turnout was only about 40 people. Amazingly they are still talking about three days of food and water. The presenters still don't get it. :smack

I have been in contact with a person reporting about the presentation about doing the same in other counties and possibly making a video and putting it on the web. :shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rich - if they did the presentation during work days, no wonder for the low turn out - people were at work, and probably not that interested, overall.

I'm glad at least 40 showed up. But 3 days. That's enough for those times you just cannot face going to the store after work, type of preps!


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

If we all had unlimited supply of green bubble-up and rainbow stew there would not be near as many people here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe even some of the sheeple have reached their threshold with rising costs?????


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been watching how many people are looking at this forum for awhile.
> 
> I mean, after all, supposedly we all wear tin foil hats and are stranger than most.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Angie - a few years ago people's eyes just sort of glazed over if you began to talk about survivalist stuff, but now those same people are spouting anxiety/anger about the status quo as if these subjects had been their ideas all along - and that's fine w/me, as long as enough people wake up !!


----------

